# my messy growing...



## Pistil (May 7, 2012)

Hello gardeners!
Well, just to make an experiment i planted 5 seeds that i found in two different bags i thrown them in a big vase together with some other kind of flowers because i was expecting nothing from them but 4 of them are born and this is quite strange considered i'm on the Alps!

So i gently moved them in separate vases with a good soil with an unknown PH but the description of the soil seems to fit what you expert uses for your jaw breaking cultivations.

Then i made a little light system with what i had available at home i'm using this and the natural sun to give to the plants 24/7 of light.   You have to know that my wife does not want me to order strange items in internet it's some kind of a deal we have so, for the moment, i can't buy a decent lamp and the specific fertilizers.

Anyway, the babies are growing in the way that you can see from the photos.

So, in your opinion, are these plant suffering? May i expect a little product from them? It would be so appealing!

Thanks in advance and sorry for me treating so badly those little creatures, i can't choose atm.


----------



## Roddy (May 7, 2012)

How do you plan to do the 12 hrs of darkness when they're mature. And yeah, they should grow and even produce, good luck!


----------



## drfting07 (May 7, 2012)

What kind of bulb is that 100 watt in the center? Metal Halide, High Pressure Sodium, CFL and LED are the only lighting suitable for marijuana cultivation.


----------



## CasualGrower (May 7, 2012)

Check out my thread, the picsof whats in my closet.... (If ya want a link, just let me know, but it is in this same forum)....  I am currently in a one plant grow using only CFL's...  and she is doing VERY well atm...

You can use those for a grow and you can get any Nutes locally at just about any nursery or local gardening store....  Timers you can get cheaply at any Department/hardware/big box store. ( wont handle big stuff, but fine for what you got goin)

Just starting out is a GREAT thing...  You WILL make mistakes, but that is part of the learning curve...  Read everything here and then read it again LOL... Lots of talent on this site and will make that curve a lot easier...

Anyway... Good luck and the green mojo to ya.


----------



## Pistil (May 8, 2012)

@Roddy:
I use to build small robots for hobby with cheap micro controllers as Arduino, i thought it could be interesting to build something as a timer but that also check for the luminosity of the environment&#8230; so that it will be able to turn on/off the lights even if the day is too cloudy.   But, if i'll do this, i'll do just for fun because i use to spend a lot of time in that room, so i can manually manage all the thing without too many problems.

@drfting07:
That bulb was a normal bulb that i used to substitute a broken lamp^^'  The other two lights, anyway, was "warm white" but i finally found (today) 3 new "cool white" lights as you can see in the new photo.  The lights color seems way better than yesterday but maybe they are not powerful enough?

@CasualGrower:
I seen your thread, very cool and encouraging results there!!!


To all of you&#8230; 
So, considered that seems possible to go on in this cheap way, how many of these lights i would have to use to give to those 4 plant the necessary lighting for the vegetative phase? My 3 lights are ok or i'll have to add some more of them?  How many?

And i have another doubt&#8230; it's ok if i go on with 24/7 of light for all the vegetative phase?

Btw, another thing&#8230;. i noticed that these lights does not produce any heating at all, is it ok for the plants or they also need an higher temperature from the lights?

Anyway, many many thanks for all the advices and for the "good luck" you wished to me!   I'm freaking happy with these plants, the two bigger ones already have a very good scent and i simply can't stop looking, fascinated, at them.


----------



## drfting07 (May 8, 2012)

Its all about light output, Lumens to be exact. You need a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq/ft for veg and over 5000 per sq/ft for flower. Im thinking you are way off looking at the stretch and lack of secondary growth. how many ACTUAL watts are these bulbs? We are not looking for the watt equivalent. That information is useless to us. 

Look into making this area into an actual "room" with white sides to better use your light source, and most importantly, get some lights worth buying!


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2012)

> So, considered that seems possible to go on in this cheap way, how many of these lights i would have to use to give to those 4 plant the necessary lighting for the vegetative phase? My 3 lights are ok or i'll have to add some more of them? How many?



Most of us growers go by the amount of lumens a bulb produces, not wattage.
You should be able to find this information of the box they came in. Once knowing the lumens it is quite easy is to figure out how many lights you need.
I give my girls a minimum of 3000 lumens/sqft when in veg and 5000 lumens/sqft in flower. 
Before we can answer your question on lights we need to know your square footage of your grow room. Square footage is measured length x width = square footage.
The amount needed lumens is calculated by taking the amount of needed lumens and multiplying it by the square footage of grow room, this tells you the amount of lumens necessary to grow in that stage.
lumens(3000/5000)x square footage=needed lumens.



> And i have another doubt&#8230; it's ok if i go on with 24/7 of light for all the vegetative phase?



Yes, that is how I do it.



> i noticed that these lights does not produce any heating at all, is it ok for the plants or they also need an higher temperature from the lights?



I run mine from 72 to 84 with no problems.
If not enough heat, in your case, I would add more lights.


----------



## Pistil (May 8, 2012)

These new lamps are:
- 3 x (18W -> 85W) = 255 actual Watts
- 3 x 1140 lumens = 3420

...and they have to cover an area of an half square meter, so you're right, seems i'm way off atm 

I would need 3 of these lights for every plant at least, 12 in total, like CasualGrower... jesus christ, my wife will eat my neck if i'll arrive at home with 12 lamps to be turned on 24/7 :roll eyes:


EDIT:
I posted before reading pcduck's answer, let me see what's new


----------



## Pistil (May 8, 2012)

OK, i read everything now, about the square footage...  i don't have a square footage yet because my plants are just lying on the ground in an open room.

I'm planning to make a white containment box as drfting07 suggested and i think it will turn out to be 1 square meter.

Sincerly, i thought to continuously move the plants in the garden when the real sun is strong enough and to move them back under the artificial lights when the sun is over or is not powerful...  that's the reason i did not planned a real grow box, because, in these days, i moving them in and out a couple of times x day.   

But i'll build a decent, white, grow box the next week-end... it's a promise!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2012)

your in the right place...you will have this down quik...fallow the directions of these great growers and you will be happy....heres what I see that needs addressed..

*Room*...need to create som smallwer room that will help ..when we say lumans per sq ft...meens the area the plants are in...3 plants I would build a 3x3 box

*lights*....cfl  are good for veg but not for flower..and with your "robot" building experiance...look for some High Presure sodium fixtures...useually  from parking lots  or exterior lights...

intake/exhaust....fresh air/co2 is needed..and heat and stale air needs removed..

*water*...be sure to get a good PH meter...PH ALL waterings to the right levelst starter points....will need top know the soil you use as well as what Nutrients you are useing..

take care and be safe

Now these are ju

*CasualGrower*...you should place a link to the grow you want people to come visit in your signature:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2012)

moveing plants from inside to out  will create a stretch as well as issue down the road...why not just keep them outside?


----------



## Pistil (May 8, 2012)

@4u2sm0ke:
I can't check the PH actually 
Also for the air/CO2 i'm using an opened window for this 

I'm scared to live the plants outside for a number of reasons:
- this place is very windy
- this place is very cold when the sun go out
- this place have a too short day light time

But i'm also confused... how all this PH and lightening things are compatible with the fact that these plants can even grow outdoor drinking the normal rain?

I mean, apart the fact that i live in the wrong place for an outdoor cultivation, it's not correct to think that i'm just trying to perfectioning an outdoor-like cultivation adding some artificial lights when the sun go to sleep?

I hope i have explained myself in a clear manner, sorry for my english!


----------



## Pistil (May 8, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> look for some High Presure sodium fixtures...useually  from parking lots  or exterior lights...



Hum, i have something in my garden... it's powerful but i don't know it's chemical, could you please check the attached photos to see if you can recognize witch kind of lamp it is?


EDIT:
No, sorry, i just understood that this is an halogen lamp and so, as i read, it sucks...
Going to check another store right now... later guys, and thanks again for all these invaluable advices!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> These new lamps are:
> - 3 x (18W -> 85W) = 255 actual Watts
> - 3 x 1140 lumens = 3420
> 
> ...



You have things backwards on your watts.  You have 3 x 18W = 54W.  The equivalent wattage (the 85W) is immaterial for growing purposes and IS NOT the actual wattage.  You are going to need even more than 12 lamps to have enough light.

You are up against some hard odds here.  I don't want to burst your bubble, but marijuana has certain minimum requirement that are going to have to be met if you want to grow inside.

First, you are going to want some kind of enclosed space.  There are several reasons for this, but mostly to make the best use of your light.  Right now, your light is disbursing throughout the entire room and only a small fraction of it is being used by the plants.  You are also going to need a space that can be kept 100% dark for 12 hours a day for about 2-3 months when they are flowering.  

Next is your lighting.  You are going to need a minimum of 3000 lumens per sq ft for flowering and 5000 for flowering.  Lighting is not figured by the number of plants, but by the sq footage of the space your plants are in.  While CFLs will grow plants, they are the most expensive of all the lights we use to grow.

You need ventilation when growing inside.  You need to remove the heat produced by the lights and you need to supply your plants with a continual supply of fresh air--out with the old and in with the new.  This requires an exhaust fan.  You may also need a carbon filter as some strains smell quite a bit.  In addition, your plants need a small fan that blows the air in the room around.

You will need pots, the correct kind of soil mixture, and nutrients for your plant.  

If you cannot/will not buy things off the internet, I believe that you are going to have a hard time finding everything you may need, unless you can make a lot of stuff yourself.  In addition, I am not sure that your wife is going to be into you doing all this.  I believe that if you want to grow, you are going to need to do a lot more research on your own to find out the basic needs of the plant.  Then you need to sit down with your wife and talk about this.  Growing can be an involved thing and it can cost quite a bit of money.  If it was simple, everyone would be doing it.  It takes a lot of knowledge, work, money, and love (and 4 months or more) to take a plant from seed to harvest.

If you do not get better lighting and a space set up soon, I am afraid that your plants are going to stretch a lot.  This is not good.  You end up with tall, tall plants that do not produce very much at all.  Most pot that grows wild outdoors is not good and will not get you high.  Marijuana does not do well if left on its own to go feral.  It does need care, even when grown outdoors.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## getnasty (May 8, 2012)

What THG's basically saying above is that while ANYBODY can grow a marijuana plant from seed to harvest, it takes special attentive care to do it the right way, to get the product you want out of it. What THG has described above, is for optimal performance. If you're going to do something, do it right the first time, right?


----------



## Growdude (May 8, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> I would need 3 of these lights for every plant at least, 12 in total, like CasualGrower... jesus christ, my wife will eat my neck if i'll arrive at home with 12 lamps to be turned on 24/7 :roll eyes:


 
With this being said I have to say just forget it.
Its not going to produce anything close enough to pay for asprin it sounds like you will need.


----------



## buddogmutt (May 8, 2012)

if im not mistaken...The Hemp Goddess has a great link on her DIY(do it yourself) 150w cool tube set-up...parts purchased at local homedepot or any electric supply store..a few of those and at least you can still grow'm out..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> Hum, i have something in my garden... it's powerful but i don't know it's chemical, could you please check the attached photos to see if you can recognize witch kind of lamp it is?
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


 
thats a hallogen(sp) light and is worthless for growing...like I said..you sound like a DIY fella and outdoor lights are cheap on craigslist...search"High Bay" lights:aok:..and if ya need help making it remote..shoot me a PM..ill hook ya up with some links...or Ill walk ya through...i have made many of these

take care and be safe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> What THG's basically saying above is that while ANYBODY can grow a marijuana plant from seed to harvest, it takes special attentive care to do it the right way, to get the product you want out of it. What THG has described above, is for optimal performance. If you're going to do something, do it right the first time, right?



Not exactly.  I truly do not believe that ANYBODY can grow a plant from seed to harvest.  It is still going to take basic supplies--adequate light, some kind of air exchange and pots, medium, and nutrients and knowledge and care.  I doubt that under the circumstances that Pistil is growing now that he will be able to end up with any kind of harvest, even with 12 18W CFLs.  Also, what I have described is, IMO, more of a list of minimum requirements than being optimum.  Everything is really necessary and I don't really see where you could go any less on any of it.

I think that I am with Growdude.  Unless you can get your wife more into this, it doesn't sound like you will be able to set up what you are going to need to grow.  Even 1/2 a sq meter is ultimately going to require about 24 of those 18W CFLs.  You are going to have to have an enclosure for flowering.  And you are going to have to have ventilation.  When you get as much lighting into your space as you are going to need, it will be quite hot in there.


----------



## Pistil (May 9, 2012)

Guys, goddesses, many thanks for your brutal honesty! So, first of all, i have to brain washing my wife 

She is really not a bad girl and she let me get high everyday without any problem at all but she's still far from all these things.  Her answer will be: << you know, you can do whatever you want but i don't want any troubles and remember that you have a daughter>> &#8230;et voilà, i'm screwed 

But she agreed to grow these babies and i helped her to set up her vegetable garden in change of the permission to grow my african salad^^'  so i think that she will let me place an order at least for the lamps. 


So, the plan for the vegetative phase is:
- Put white panels around the plants. No fan and no filter for the moment, sorry, just a windy window that let the plants breath a lot of fresh breeze from the top of the box.
- Add lights for the right amount of lumens&#8230; so 30000 lumens for 1 square meter (~10sqft), jesus!  Pratically is like to have the real sun in a box!  Some of you is getting tanned while growing?

For the flowering phase i don't know but there's time&#8230; i'll find the flowering lights and i'll set up a timer, taking care of giving to the plants the 12h of full dark that they needs.  I will build something to bring/change air to the plants, hopefully.  I'll keep you posted about this!


I know from your very detailed advices that this will not be enough to have a good product but it's really all what i'm able to do atm so, pray for my plants!  I can grant you that they'll never suffer of lacking of love from me, yep, this is granted 

I would love to have a professional grow room right now but i have to walk by single steps&#8230; once my wife will see me smoking my bio hemp (even few), saving money, i'm almost sure that she will be happy to let me invest in it.


I have a question:
If i'll be able to fix the actual situation in few weeks it will be too late for these plants?
Will i get hermies or other problems because of this?

(Yesterday i found some better CFL, i bought them just to let the plants wait for a professional lamp. They are 32W->144W-2150lumens and i added 4 of them so that my lumens are almost 10000 right now)

Thanks again!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 9, 2012)

No,, the Sun puts out 10,000 lumens per Sg ft. 
3000 lumens per sg ft is minimum needed to Veg.
Find you some HO T5s to Vegg with.(a 4ft, 6 tube HO T5 setup, puts out 40,000 Lumens.Good for 8sg ft grow space.
 You can even Flower with them them if ya have to,,but HPS is best for flower by far.
6500 K tubes for Vegg
3000 K for flower, if ya must.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2012)

We think nothing less of your wife because she is cautious--she just cares about you and does not want you in trouble.  I'm sure she is a great person.

If you get enough light and a small enclosure around your plants, it will do for a while.  I don't think that your situation will cause the plants to hermie, but seeds that come from good marijuana are often hermies, so the source of your seeds is what will make them prone to hermie.  Also interrupting the dark period when your plants are in flowering is a major cause of hermies.

It is very safe to buy things off the internet.  You might want to look into grow tents.  They come in all sizes.


----------



## Pistil (May 10, 2012)

Thanks to WeedHopper to these other explanations and thanks again THG for all your help!

Regarding my bag seeds:
They come from 2 different bags. One was sinsemilla with just 2 little seeds, so, as i read on this forum, they are probably have been produced by a late hermie and i don't expect nothing from them... i'm growing them just for curiosity. (They are the smallest two plant of the photos)
But the other bag was full of seeds (it was a pretty strong hemp anyway), so i think (hope) it's just have been grown by a novice that did not killed the males and this makes me hope that the genetic could be good and the sex could be even a good female... am i wrong?

Regarding the grow tents THG suggested:
I finally managed to find a grow shop "near" here, in a big city 120Km far from here.  They have interesting products "ready to go" as the one of the photo but they are very expensive... for 1 square meter i would have to pay 400euros.... seems way too much for growing 4 hermies^^'  
But i'm planning to drive there at least to buy the lights and some nutes.   That tent is very sexy but i'll think about it only if i'll be able to put my hands on some decent feminized seed... so, probably, once the brain washing phase will be complete^^' Hopefully at the end of this summer.

Thanks again for the moment and wish you have a great day!


----------



## drfting07 (May 10, 2012)

why feminized? you already said its too much to pay for just growing hermies. I would go with a very stable photo-period. Look into mandala. They have feminized results. Ive heard of Dman having 6/6 females with satori.


----------



## Roddy (May 10, 2012)

While there have been a bunch of hermie reports, I've had far more successful grows than not with femmed seeds and will not be worried to buy more. Buy good genetics and no worries about hermies, anyway.

Choice is yours, just giving you mho!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2012)

you can top...lst them to slow them down and help with the stretch...and dont go "Brain Wash" wife...just sit her down and explain all the pros to you growing...

$$$$  saved from buying street
Knowing whats in your buds:aok:
dont get ripped by dealer


----------



## Growdude (May 10, 2012)

I didnt mean sound harsh Pistil and I wish nothing but :icon_smile: Green Mojo.


----------



## Pistil (May 11, 2012)

@drfting07,Roddy:
This is interesting and appreciated! I always heard that is way better to have a feminized weed but this was disturbing me because it seems very unnatural i'm very glad you gave me this tip, i'll do in that way once ready, thanks!

@4u2smoke:
I've just read the LST sticky thread, very interesting! I think i could try it on the smaller plants because the other 2 have already developed a too rigid main stem.   I'm also tempted to try to top these other sounds scary, let me sleep a couple of nights on this^^'  About my wife, last year a couple of friends (married) have been arrested because of their growing and, even if they have been arrested just for a couple of days, they had to do the judicial process and all the rest of the annoying consequences.  I have to say a thing: my friend has been caught because he used to smoke in public places while i never expose myself. We use to meet in private places, far from troubles and curious eyes and i'm always clean when i leave my home.  In short, i think we would be pretty safe but i understand that she is not feeling relaxed, she actually think that is less risking to buy it from thrusted persons instead of growing our own we'll see. For the moment we have these 4 creatures and we will do our best to do not make them suffer 

@Growdude:
I never thought it but many many thanks for caring about!


----------



## Menimeth (May 11, 2012)

I live in Texas which is one of the toughest states on anything that is considered a crime, and buying over the internet is the safest way to get what you need without others knowing what you are doing. As far as buying weed goes, When you buy from a local dealer, are even from friends, the odds that you will get busted greatly increase because the unknown facters, (IE the chain of people from the grower to the person you are buying from), add to the risk. the more people involved, the better chance of getting caught. If you grow your own than you take away alot of the risk, that is, if you dont tell anyone you are growing. JMO


----------



## getnasty (May 11, 2012)

When I purchased my soil, lights, nutrients, etc, I bought them all locally, leaving no paper trail, and I didn't bring them into the house until 1am, when most of my neighbors would be sleeping and the ones who weren't wouldn't be able to see what I was carrying. I've bought stuff from the internet as well, namely htgsupply, and haven't had any security issues from that, either. Internet was definitely safe; i'm just a fiend for top notch security.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 11, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> @drfting07,Roddy:
> This is interesting and appreciated! I always heard that is way better to have a feminized weed but this was disturbing me because it seems very unnatural i'm very glad you gave me this tip, i'll do in that way once ready, thanks!
> 
> @4u2smoke:
> ...



The reason most people get busted is because they tell other people.  The best thing you can do to stay safe is to tell NO ONE.  I have purchased supplies off the internet since the 90s with absolutely no problems whatsoever.

I do not feel comfortable buying from "local" hydro stores.  There is a hydro store in a town about 60 miles away.  However, we have no mmj laws in my state and I just believe that it is too easy for the police to surveille the place and write down license plate numbers.  They don't even need to follow you home and see you unload the stuff--they have your license plate number.  I personally feel far, far safer ordering anonymously on line.


----------



## Pistil (May 11, 2012)

@Menimeth:
I know you are completely right about the chain of people but it's not so simple to explain my reasons to a girl that never smoked, she just know about our arrested friends so, in her head, plants=big risk.  But let me work on this, i have already begun and i'm optimistic. Your example of the chain of people will be used in the brain washing asap 

@getnasty, THG:


			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I just believe that it is too easy for the police to surveille the place and write down license plate numbers.  They don't even need to follow you home


Well, this sentence scared me so much that i canceled my trip to the grow shop and finally decided to place an internet order.  
I have to learn to pay attenction without falling in paranoia 

Thanks again mates!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 11, 2012)

I didn't mean to make you paranoid, just cautious.  Like I said, most people get busted because they tell people who tell other people, etc.  If you tell no one, control the odor, and don't leave growing stuff around, (and have no reason for police to visit you), your chances of being arrested are very slim.  

I believe that you can generally get better buys on the internet and there are many very reputable retailers.  I really just feel safer buying on the internet than walking into a store.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 11, 2012)

> I do not feel comfortable buying from "local" hydro stores. There is a hydro store in a town about 60 miles away. However, we have no mmj laws in my state and I just believe that it is too easy for the police to surveille the place and write down license plate numbers. They don't even need to follow you home and see you unload the stuff--they have your license plate number. I personally feel far, far safer ordering anonymously on line.
> 
> __________________



I thaught this same thing when I started growing and drove next town to buy..lol...I am leagle grower but still fear people...and still fallowr rule #1

#1....DONT TELL ANYONE

Be safe *Pistils *and please share the grow here with us..we would love to fallow/help

take care and be safe


----------



## Pistil (May 12, 2012)

Wife convinced, internet order placed! 
A 36000lm MH light and a nutrients kit with PH tests are coming, hopefully in few days.   If the vegetative part will go well i'll be more than happy to invest some other bucks for the flowering.  And, once i'll have all these items it will be almost impossible to do not start another growing cycle after this first attempt 

Don't wary for me mates, i'll be as discrete as i used to be for all my life and i hope to gain and share experience here for a long time.

I'll keep you posted! And THANKS!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 12, 2012)

Sounds like you are on your way!  Must be a 400W--that will do just fine for you.


----------



## Pistil (May 15, 2012)

Yep, it's a 400W! 
Sorry for the late answer, i've been very busy... the stuffs are probably coming tomorrow, can't wait!:hubba:


----------



## Pistil (May 17, 2012)

Ok, this is my new setup&#8230; still a work in progress^^'
I enclosed the light in that temporary cabinet which is just few centimeters larger than the reflector of the lamp, it's base is 40x60cm.   The cabinet can be closed in the front and the fresh air is coming from the top of it, trough the room's window, and it goes out from the bottom of the cabinet which remains slightly opened, i can see the leafs slightly moving in the breeze.  The inside of the cabinet is covered by aluminum foils but this is just temporary, i planned to build a better one which will be completely white asap. Anyway, this will work for the vegetative part only.

Now i have some problems/doubts.

First problem:
A friend of mine has started my same experiment with 6 seeds, he used no lights at all so just one plant has survived and he brought it to me in the attempt of saving it&#8230; this plant is very very tall and slim, it has suffered a lot   It also was in a very small pot, so i decided to transplant it in the only big pot that i had available.  The new pot is so big that fill up half of the cabinet and so i decided to transplant the two smaller plants that i have at it's sides&#8230; so it now contains 3 plants.   His plant was so tall that this night (first night under the new light) its top foliage has been burnt from my lamp, that was at the right distance just for the other 4 plants.   So, this morning, i topped the burnt part and i bended its trunk in a very extreme way, please check it and tell me what you think of it.  

Second problem:
My plants does not look so nice, please check them.   They are pretty green (even under normal lights) and seems that they are already enjoying the new setup but they have suffered and they are all trunk with few foliage.   Well, considered that i'm actually full of bag seeds, what would you suggest to me?  To try to save these plants or to start from the beginning with new seeds?  Now i have the right lamp and some decent nutes and i'm tempted to try to grow some better plants but i would be also very afraid to have to kill these ones.

Third problem:
I've been finally able to check the ph of my tap water, it's 8.5!  I tried to boil it but it's the same.  But, if i make a 10 liter quantity with the right amount of nutes in it the PH become 6.5&#8230; it's ok or i still have to add some "PH down" thing to it?  I have just a 10 grams sample of PHdown, valid for 10 liters, but i can manage to order it if it's needed.

Thanks in advance for any suggestion!

EDIT:
BTW, the lamp is just a 250W, 23000lm 
I was high wen i placed the order and i didn't noticed that the default option selected for that kit was for a 250w lamp... just checked the order again and, yep, it's my fault... will it work anyway or i need to substitute it asap?


----------



## Growdude (May 17, 2012)

A 250 will work for that small of a space. It is good up to about 4 sq/ft for flowering.
6.5 PH is good for soil.

I wouldnt worry about that 3rd plant in fact I would only try and flower 2 in that size space.

Plants dont look bad, what kind of soil are they in?
Check your temps at plant level, its best to bring in cool air low and exhaust from the top as hot air rises. 

giving them any nutes yet? what kind do you have to use?

Anyway it looks like your off to a good start, dont worry about bagseed now lets just see these thru and get your grow honed in.

Good luck Pistil


----------



## Pistil (May 17, 2012)

Good news, thank you!

I would love to save these plants, even the new one if possible just to have another chance to have a female maybe it would be better to re-transplant them in 3 single pots asap? Yep, probably it is...

The temperature at the top of the plants level is just the one that does not hurt my hand if i put it there for a minute, dunno the degrees but seems "comfortable" to me.  Just that tallest plant was in a "burning area".

Nutes are the GHE tripack FloraSeries.  It's a kit that consist in 3 bottles: Grow, Bloom ad Micro.  It comes with a PH liquid test and with a sample bag of dry PH down. 

The soil is an italian product, a pre-made one called "plant saver".   Its made by Irish peat, a mix of blonde peats, "perlite", humic substances ad natural nutrients.
- organic carbon on the dry: 30%
- humid carbon on the dry: 7%
- organic nitrogen on the dry: (N) 80% of the total N
- C/N factor: 48
- total copper in the dry: 150mg/Kg
- total zinc in the dry: 500mg/Kg
- peat: 70%
- electrical conductivity: 0,5 dS/m

It's arabic for me^^'    But it says: "3 in 1", it saves, stimulate and feeds your plants!  So i trusted it, lol


----------



## sMACkaddict (May 22, 2012)

any updates?? Im fascinated!  GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Pistil (May 23, 2012)

Hi and  thanks for the interest! 

Actually is going well, i had to kill a male but i have 2 female, probably 3, and another shy plant who don't want to show its sex yet.

Plants are slowly growing and bushing, surely at a small ratio if compared to what other growers here are able to obtain but they seems healthy and becoming good girls, so they are more than welcome in my life! 

I'm waiting their sexual maturity (alternated stems) to transplant them and to buy an hps lamp for starting the flowering i couldn't be more satisfied atm! 

Anyway, as Growdude suggested, i do not have enough light power to grow all the 4 plants, so i'll have to chose the best two and to try to make the others to end their life cycle outdoor. and these are all the news for the moment

I'll post new pics when the babies will show something new, even because i will probably need some help to choose the best two plants.   I'm aiming to have a more professional setup in the future but i want to gain at least a bit of experience before investing more money and i also want to check my electric bills before considering to buy more powerful lamps.  But, hey, at least i'm already growing and i'm really enjoying the experience!   

I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 23, 2012)

I am glad things are going good for you.  I look forward to seeing pics of the plants.

In regards to a better light....however much it costs to run, it is cheaper than buying your bud.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2012)

:clap:

females...females...females


----------



## Pistil (May 23, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> In regards to a better light....however much it costs to run, it is cheaper than buying your bud.



You know i'm paranoid, it's happened that a guy have been caught because of his electric bill here, it was on a recent newspaper. Well, he was growing in a semi-abandoned house he own so someone have noticed that discrepancy.   Mine is a normal (lived) house with computers, TV and all the rest to justify the bills but i would like to check how many difference the lamp make.   Once i'll have this data i'll be able to choose if i can safely hide a 400w or a 600w lamp in my electric bill.

Thanks to all again for the advices and for rooting my plants!


----------



## getnasty (May 23, 2012)

You can hide it in your bill. Your electric bill isn't going to be an astronomical 100$ a month for one lamp. I think my bill jumped up $40 total when I started using the air conditioner and fan/light. So maybe $20 for the light.


----------



## Pistil (May 24, 2012)

I think that here we have the most high electric bills of all the Europe BUT, if you talk about just 40$ it can't be too much even here... good news!

I'm tempted to buy a 600w hps, very tempted...


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2012)

Do it if you can. You won't be sorry. I started out with a 400 and quickly got a 600. I use them both.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 24, 2012)

if ya havent purchased yet why not get a 600 switchable/dimmable...just got one...came with MH and HPS..and can dim....400....250..


----------



## Pistil (May 25, 2012)

I'll do! 
I'll also try to prepare a better grow room while waiting for the flowering days, thanks all again!


----------



## Pistil (May 29, 2012)

Hi all, this morning i had to take some shots of my garden so i thought to post an update of the plants.

First two plants are female, the third seems a female but i can't be sure for the moment. The fourth is not showing its sex yet.

How they look?  They seems pretty healthy to me, apart some lighter leafs at the bottom of some plants.  Are they growing in an acceptable way?  Are they already screaming for bigger pots?

Thanks again for all the help! I would be lost without your advices!


Edit:  Added a more sunny pic.  
(I can't resist to bring the plants to the sun a bit when it's so powerful as today)


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

They look healthy, but a touch stretched out....have you thought to maybe tie them down a bit. I'd bend them in half allowing the side branches to grow up allowing the gals to get fuller. I Don't break the stem when bending, am gentle and slowly bend her down until where I want, then tie her off.


----------



## Pistil (May 29, 2012)

Hey thanks!  I'm going to gently bend and tie the first and the third plants so they become tall as the other two i was almost sure that this was needed/adviced but it's way better for me to have a confirmation.   Tomorrow i'll do this job, i need a bit of time and relax to be sure to do it correctly and tomorrow, hopefully, the third plant will finally show its gender in a more perceptible way... can't wait!


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2012)

They look very nice Pistil. Green mojo to you.


----------



## Pistil (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello nice persons! 

I would like to ask you some other questions, if possible, because i updated a bit my messy grow room and i have a plan for a new light system.

I'm going to describe you the new situation and the plan so that you can evaluate it.  As always, do not expect nothing professional from me because i can't save so much money for these things at the moment it's just my messy stile going on

- Pots:
I finally made a repotting in 15lt buckets (~3.9625807650000002 gallons), i liked their shape more than the vases that i was able to find so i bought them and drilled their bottom to let the water drain. 

- Cabinet:
Because of the new buckets i had to double the grow area and i made it adding a second cabinet in front of the old one but specular to it.  Then i covered the sides of both cabinets with some cheap "car sunshade" that i found at the market. (Seems that they rocks because the amount of light that i'm perceiving seems the double of when i was using aluminum foils) I'm also planning to add two supports for better managing the lamp height asap.

- Air/heat management:
As you can see from the pics i left one side of the cabinet half open to let the air of that big fan (it's a normal fan but very powerful) entering and cooling the plants and the light. (this works so well for cooling the 250w MH lamp that i'm placing it a bit more close to the plants)

- Darkening:
The new, strangely shaped, cabinet cannot be closed and i'm planning to make the dark period darkening the entire room.   The window have a roll-up shutter that is very effective for closing out the sun light.  I checked and i have only a light leak under the door but seems pretty simple to fix it.  I'll lock the door during the night to be sure that my wife or my daughter will not be able to make mistakes.

- Timer:
I'll put a timer on the light but i thought to be also an human timer manually opening and closing the shutter.  This because the fact that i have to dark the entire room.  Some trusted friend could substitute me if one day i'm busy or away.  I'll leave the shutter opened during the 12h of light while, during the night, the room seems to be large enough to do not suffocate the plants. 

- Lights:
I gave a look at the dimmable kits but they are pretty expensive, almost the double of "normal" kits.   So i thought to buy a cheaper one (half price of the other) that comes with a 600w HPS + a 600w MH bulbs but i want to check what you think before placing the order.



Finally the questions:
- Are those new pots big enough for the flowering?
- Will my big 50w fan be enough to cool a 600w lamp as well? From what i'm perceiving i would say yes but i can't be sure.
- If, during the night, i'll leave a very small stripe of the shutter opened to let some more air to circulate in the room will this affect the plants sexuality? (that window have only the moon light that can enter during the night because i'm far from every kind of city lights but will get more light at the end of the sunset and at the beginning of a new day)
- Is the 600w MH light an useless power for my future vegetative phases?  (I think i would have no more than 10 little plants vegging per time resulting in 4/5 females to be flowered)



Reassuming i'll have 12h of light with the window opened and the fan strongly operating and the 12h of dark with the fan slightly operating (nights are not so hot here neither during the summer) and the window almost totally closed or completely closed with the available air of a ~5x6 meters room.

Will this messy thing works if i'll follow the entire process with attention?  Please be honest and show no mercy, i'll try to do my best to fix what's need to be absolutely fixed.

Thanks in advance and sorry for the long post!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 2, 2012)

:ciao: Pistil

I see some issues when flipping to 12/12....we need to have complete darkness during 12/12....no open windows aor any light entering the room during dark cycle...another  thing is heat?....what and how are you controling this?...an asculating fan wont be good enough..from the pics   it looks like ya ahve the light too close to the plants...when setting up the light you can use the back of ya hand to set the lights hieght....hope this helps
:48:


----------



## Pistil (Jun 2, 2012)

:ciao: 4u2sm0ke, thanks for answering!

If i'll keep the room completely closed during the 12h of dark will the air in that ~5x6 meters room be enough for let the plants breath for 12h?  I could change it only in 12h of light in this case.

And, about the heat, i have to invent something... i seen that the cool tube kit for a lamp is pretty expensive (more than the lamp kit itself), maybe i could try to follow the THG DIY cool tube instructions or, at least, to add a small vent that continuously blow some air directly on the bulb... i'll think a bit about this.

Edit:
I thought to add some prices of the stores here:
- kit 600w MH+HPS bulbs + reflector + power supply = *169* (this is the one i would like to buy)
- kit 600w HPS bulb + reflector + power supply + cool tube + centrifugal vent + carbon filter + tubes = *312*
- kit cool tube only + centrifugal vent + carbon filter + tubes = *179*


----------



## Pistil (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi nice persons!!! 
First of all, sorry for my discontinued presence on the forum i'm super-busy on a project that do not leave me neither the time to breath, but i'm sure i'll be able to save more spare time in the following months!

A little update on the messy growing:

I found two males so i have just two female left but i'm happy anyway because this is my first grow and it's going on in some way i started my first flowering 5 days ago, under a sparkling new 600w HPS lamp 

In the first day of flowering the plants have even suffered by a chemical burn almost half of the leaves of both plants have been damaged by a substance that i had to work with in my house maybe just a couple of cloud of this thing touched the leaves (just the leaves) but it has been enough, i was desperate!  And all is happened in ten minutes for a distraction! (the burn damage has been instantaneous)

I thought to try to re-veg but, at the end, i left them in the just begun 12/12 period.. even because i've been too busy to invest time in better following the plants 

Anyway, as i said, today is the 5th day of flowering and the plants seems to feel better.  They are discarding the most damaged leaves and going on with something as a "veg-recovering-half flowering" phase.  They are throwing new grow and new pistils at the same time every day, maybe slowly but it's still noticeable.

I'm still hoping in a pretty decent harvest, what do you think? Too stress for them for making good buds?  (I thought to do not remove the damaged leaves to do not induce more stress to them)

Your faithful Pistil


----------



## Heake1978 (Jun 15, 2012)

nice updating your plant grow. keep updating. worth to read and to see your pictures. will see in its flowering days.


----------



## Pistil (Jun 19, 2012)

Here i am again :ciao:

Today is the 10th day in flowering for my stressed babies, yesterday they had a light burn damage because of my habit to try to keep the lamp as close as possible to the plants   I'm also having bad times trying to fight a strange, damn hot, summer heat.   I still don't have a cool tube and i pointed a fan directly to the light in a way that bring the hot air far from the plants and inside an air flow created by two opposite windows.   But the problem is that the outside air itself is very hot, it peaks at 33 celsius degrees.  I think the only solution will be the cool tube keeping the room shadowed all the day but even in this way, in such an hot summer, it will be pretty impossible to have the MJ optimal temperature in the room.

Anyway, i see flowers!!!eace::yay::woohoo: 
I can't believe but the babies have started their production!  Even so stressed and so ugly looking they are doing their job showing a genetic able to resist to all my errors i'm trying to root 4 clones (without rooting hormones) of these proved strong plants.   

The topped plant will probably have 4 colas and some popcorn, the LSTed one i don't know, maybe a "big" cola and many more little ones. hopefully.  Or maybe i'll have so many heat problems that they will end up having just small buds here and there, anyway it's all experience gained so, thanks again to all of you for the precious and skillful advices!


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Pistil!  Good to hear an update!  looks like everything turned out pretty well... how tall are those ladies?  if you are only in day 10, the stretch has probably only just begun, those are gonna get big!

Sorry if you've discussed this before, but for 12/12 how do you manage light leak?  It looks like your plants are in a big room, do you just turn the light off and not go in the room?
I haven't done much cloning myself, but it seems like humidity while rooting is paramount.  Maybe put a 2L bottle half over each of those cups until you see signs of positive phototropism?  someone else will chime in to correct me probably...

sMACk


----------



## Pistil (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey sMACk, thanks for the tips!  I'll fix the humidity issue of the clones right today.

About the 12/12 you're right, i'm darkening the entire room.  Luckily the window have a roll-up shutter that is very effective and i have just two very small leaks from the keyhole and under the door but i can totally fix them with two towels.   I lock the room at 8PM, leaving a small desktop fan in action, and i open it at 8AM seems to work in some way.

The ladies are 65cm tall (a little more than 2 feet) from the soil level, inside 15Lt buckets (4 gallons) and yes, i've noticed an acceleration in the stretch in these days and, even if don't have height problems, the next week-end i'll try to find a better solution than that small cabinet lol, i'm planning to build some kind of an indian tent (a little more cylindrical than a real tepee) with a reflective material that a friend brought me and two metal stairs. as always very professional stuffs here 

Anyway, as a first time grower, i would love to end up having the problem of two big MJ trees in my house:icon_smile: 
I hope they'll become 4 feet tall with 1 feet tall colas, this would be a dream that come true!:farm:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 20, 2012)

Plants lookin mighty happy pilgrem  Yual showin off yur green thumb well. Hope yual yield yur needs in end lookin like yual will.

BWD


----------



## Pistil (Jun 20, 2012)

All the eventually yield will be used fireside 

Sounds like a disclaimer, i will put it on the jar: _To be used fireside_ :smoke1:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like you git everything under control!  Look forward to more updates, keep on truckin

sMACk


----------



## Roddy (Jun 20, 2012)

:ciao: Looking good!


----------



## Pistil (Jun 24, 2012)

*14th* day of flowering, a very quick update to celebrate the end of the second week of 12/12:yay: 

The damaged leaves are naturally falling and the plants looks a bit better, flowers are growing and i'm really counting the seconds before the harvest!

Photo1 is a family shot with the 2 plants, the clones in their sparkling new humidity dome (tnx to sMACk!) and the only two seeds left (of the same unknown strain) that i've germinated just to have something more to do in that some kind of grow room.

Photo2 show better how strangely shaped are my plants, mainly the one where i made that LST attempt.  Next time will go better 

Photo 3 shows the clones, i've been able to put my hands on the rooting hormone so i've re-cutted the bottom of the previously prepared 4 clones and i added 3 new clones gathering them from some small bottom branch of the plants.  All of them are "hormonized" and planted in soil inside peat fiber pots.  I'm praying for them (even if i'm not religious at all) because i would love to start my second grow with them.

Photos 4 and 5 are closeup of the plants.


Could you maybe guess if they are indica or sativa?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice work friend be settin yur fireside and enjoyin the sites and company. 

BWD


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 24, 2012)

Looks really good man, the cloning dome is perfect!  Your LST job on the plant on the far right is hilarious!  You had it right you just have to keep LSTing it, haha well everything looks good and your plants look well developed for 2 weeks. 

sMACk


----------



## Pistil (Jun 26, 2012)

You will pray me to explain how to train a plant in that manner once you'll see my harvest!:rant: 

I'm starting to think that i'll be lucky because everyday i notice the flowers become bigger and closer.   This could become a very quick flowering but i don't know at all, i'm just hoping.

I'll post some pics at the 30th day so that you guys will be able to tell me how my babies are going, can't wait!



BWD, cool MVP avatar man!:cool2:


Thanks all again and have a great day!


----------



## Pistil (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi again friends, just another quick update and sorry for not participating to the forum in these weeks.

These shots are at ~30th day in flowering.
The plants are not stretching as expected, probably they are suffering the summer heat, but the buds are getting fat and closer and their smell is marvelous.  I already have many brown pistils (probably the heat again) but things seems stable and i'm hoping in a pretty decent harvest in 4-6 weeks from now.

I'll keep you posted and tnx again, I'll need your help to understand when to chop the babies:ciao:


----------



## Growdude (Jul 8, 2012)

Look great Pistil.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2012)

Some plants simply do not stretch much.  I wouldn't worry--they look wonderful.  Buds that that turn brown or reddish early on may be pollinated.  Any chance they came in contact with pollen?


----------



## Pistil (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey thanks for the comments!

THG, i think i've been very prudent with my males, i killed'em very soon without waiting for clusters of preflowers in fact i may have even accidentally killed a female because of my anxiety of getting rid of the males.  But sometimes i bring my plants on the terrace to get the sun (i spray all the terrace with insecticide before putting the plants there) so they may have been pollinated by the wind?  Am i really such unlucky?

I'm still hoping that those brown pistils are coming because of something else but, anyway, when should i start to see seeds if they are really have been pollinated?


----------



## Pistil (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm pretty scared so i'm going to add some closeup to let you experts investigate my brown pistils. Once again, thanks for all the assistance!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 9, 2012)

IME brown of the pistils at this time of yr is due to the heat. The plant transpires water droplets    out and they get on the pistils when tthe sunlight hits them it boils off the droplet and the plants gets a little damage from the heat.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't think those have enough brown hairs to even be counted--most of those pistils are sporting beautiful white hair.  You have done a great job!


----------



## Pistil (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks again guys!!! For your precious opinions and for the compliments!
I've been lucky till now and i've had great advices from all of you, i hope things will go well till the end and that i'll be able to dry and cure the flowers in a decent way.   I will not miss to study the apposite sticky at the right moment.   Anyway, MP rocks!  You have led a noob with a bunch of bag seeds to have two very good smelling plants and a minimum but working knowledge in matter of growing and that's not bad at all!:cool2:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 9, 2012)

They look very nice Pistil, good job.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 9, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> Thanks again guys!!! For your precious opinions and for the compliments!
> I've been lucky till now and i've had great advices from all of you, i hope things will go well till the end and that i'll be able to dry and cure the flowers in a decent way.   I will not miss to study the apposite sticky at the right moment.   Anyway, MP rocks!  You have led a noob with a bunch of bag seeds to have two very good smelling plants and a minimum but working knowledge in matter of growing and that's not bad at all!:cool2:



Some people just have a green thumb--you must be one of them.  You will learn more with every grow.


----------



## Pistil (Jul 10, 2012)

Many thanks again to all , i hope i'll have many other chances to grow but i'll also have to move to another house in some months, for job reasons, and so i'll have to organize all the things from zero again... i'll probably have to invest in a stealth grow tent if i want to stay safe and i'll have to evaluate the new house conditions but i'll do my best to solve everything, even because i have some clones rooting and it would be a pity to kill them.

I'll keep you posted in the next weeks when plants will show some important changes... can't wait:icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2012)

If you are moving, I would say that a tent would probably be an ideal purchase.  They are quite inexpensive, but really do a great job and come in all different sizes.


----------



## Pistil (Jul 12, 2012)

Hum not so inexpensive from my point of view (because all the items they need to be equipped with) but they'll do their job and i can't avoid to buy one for my next home... i was very lucky here, neighbor was nice and trusted persons and the home itself is pretty safe but tomorrow i'll be between wolfs, no errors allowed.

Tnx again and i'll keep you posted!


----------



## Pistil (Aug 20, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhh, here we are again, finally! 

I'm still super busy in these days and this very late update needs  your advices pretty urgently sorry for using you at MP just as an hemp anthology, can't wait to become again an active member!

I have not had time to take some shots of the plants till today, and today they are ~10weeks in flowering.  Colas are not impressive as the ones usually posted on MP but i'm freaking happy of them, they are immense at my noob eyes! One plant is a bit fox tailed while the other have pretty compact and dense buds.

I had to wait a lot but now the trichomes seems finally ready to me, the pics are from the top of the plants, very bottom buds are still just cloudy.   

I wanted to taste them so i took a small bud from the bottom of both plants and i dried them with the microwave they are potent!  Even the very bottom buds are quite strong and i'm very very proud and, again, very grateful!  This MJ seems at least twenty time better than the bag seeds from which it comes and, with a decent cure, it could easily become one of the best weed i had in the last ten years.  I feel as i won the lottery! 

So, after all, are they ready?  Could they wait till the next weekend or it's better if i harvest asap?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 20, 2012)

hey watsup pistil you crazy dude . . . you gotta pretty good looking haul from those two plants . . . pics are pretty good too, I love the gnarly Marley dreaded one . . . if they were sitting here, I would get out the axe and let em have it . . . looks like you have at least 15-20% amber, and you probably don't want em going much further - or you won't be gettin off the couch for a month . . . long as most are milky, only a few still clear and 10-30% gone amber, it's a good time . . . congrats !!

jm2c :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2012)

I would have to say what type high you like?...I take mine when trichs are 50% Amber....Not sure how *Dan *can see the color of trichs maybe he has better pc .. grab that scope and have a look...you said ya sampled a bud..how was it?...enjoy the Harvest

:48:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 20, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Not sure how *Dan *can see the color of trichs


 
I just zoomed my browser window out to 200% . . . and 400% :hubba:


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Aug 20, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I would have to say what type high you like?...I take mine when trichs are 50% Amber....Not sure how *Dan *can see the color of trichs maybe he has better pc .. grab that scope and have a look...you said ya sampled a bud..how was it?...enjoy the Harvest
> 
> :48:


 
:yeahthat: ....

 I cut @ 30-40% amber depending on strain... some strains i take cloudy with a few clear heads... i do that so it wont knock you right into space and have a day weed to smoke....  it really comes down to how stoney do you want your erbage.... plalants look great 

Aloha 
Squidy :fly:


----------



## Growdude (Aug 20, 2012)

Id be proud too, plants look great.

IMO there ready for harvest.


----------



## Pistil (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey thanks all for the comments/advices! I'm going to harvest tomorrow evening!:farm::woohoo: 



*I love it when a plan comes together!*

I just want to give a last drink to the babies, something as a last supper:hubba: 
Yes, i chose to do not flush the plants because of the opinions of most of the gurus here and because of this interesting article which i partially quote for who is interested:


> *Flushing: pros and cons*
> Much time and thought has been put into the feeding needs of each part of marijuana's life cycle, yet for some reason the final stages of resin development always seem to be ignored. But the vegetative period of plant growth is only setting the platform for us to produce the trichomes that we are after.
> Flushing in particular seems to be something that is over-emphasized by many of today's growers. Many growers "flush" their plants with straight water or clearing agents during the final weeks before harvest in an effort to improve taste and smokeability. The theory is that this forces the plant to use up stored nutrients that may affect these qualities. Although this is certainly true to some extent, what many are forgetting is that not all nutrients can be moved within the plant.
> Nitrogen, which is the main factor in poor-tasting bud, can be moved within the plant. If not present in the root zone a plant will take it from the older leaves to support newer growth. Calcium, however, is a nutrient that cannot be moved within the plant, if it is not present in the root zone it is not available for growth. Little research has been done on nutritional requirements of cannabis during the final stages of flowering, but it seems likely that calcium is vital as it is crucial in cell division. A calcium deficiency at later stages could therefore adversely affect trichome production.
> ...


Source: hXXp://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/2159.html

Thanks again to all! I'll post some shots of the plants before and after the drying process when it will be complete can't wait!:icon_smile:


----------



## Pistil (Sep 8, 2012)

So it's ended up that i harvested just today

I've been able to use a better optic to check the trichomes and i seen that was better to wait i bit more, till yesterday when i finally found a 30% of brown glands in many different place of both plants and i decided to plan the harvest for this morning.  The potency is better and i'm pretty proud to have been able to wait the necessary time 

Here are some shots of what i gained, even expecting the big shrink of the drying process i hope I'll fill those 4 jars and have some good times in front of me. me and "my" hemp :icon_smile:    BTW, i'm able to smoke all that thing in a very short time but i'll try to save her as long as possible and i really can't wait to start another, more professional, grow.... really!  I feel this urgency!:farm: 

I'll post some shots of the plants when they'll be dehydrated for a comparison, the fluffy one will probably become a tenth of itself
:ciao:


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 8, 2012)

Excellent job of growing, Pistil. Nice harvest you have there -- I know what you mean by feeling urgency to get started again. I took the summer off from growing and Jonesed quite a lot just thinking about it. Good luck in the future...

Peace


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Sep 8, 2012)

Well done my pilgrem friend looks like yual goin fill yur pouch and mighty happy yual did! Thanks fur sharin yur fireside with us mighty warm one it is 

BWD


----------



## Pistil (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! I like to keep you posted, it's a way to thank you all for the support gained here and i consider it pretty mandatory so that you can check that you didn't wasted your time helping me

The fluffy one is already shrinking! I'm actually forecasting to fill up just 3 jars but i'm still crossing my fingers for 4. Anyway, no problem, 3 or 4 it's in any case better than the 0 that i was expecting at the beginning!

Please imagine me passing you all a big tasty joint, or a bong, or a vaporizer or whatever you prefereace:


----------



## tastyness (Sep 9, 2012)

Pistil,
Nice job.  I too hope to be filling my jars soon because of all the great people here.  

Passing that tasty treat right back to you.  :48:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 9, 2012)

awesome turnout pistil!!  I'm ready for your next grow too... :icon_smile: 

sMACk


----------



## Pistil (Sep 15, 2012)

Many thanks to all! 

The rope of the roll-up shutter of my grow room is broken and so is the lamp... so i had to take a comparison shoot of the dried plants in the dark sorry for the bad quality 

But i'm happy to show you some shots of my personal and solitary trim party, started at 21 o'clock and ended after midnight it has been painful and wonderful at the same time 

Oh, and i filled up my four jars!   Two are just half filled because they contain the smaller plant but the other two are very full (0,75lt jars). well, it's a lot even for my trained lungs

Happy ending!:holysheep::woohoo:


----------

